# Question



## PeterHarris (31/5/14)

So I just made 3 different bottles of the juices I tested.

Now I just want to make sure I didnt mess up the base. Aka 50/50 pg/vg at 12mg

The juice has a very potant throat hit like 18mg plus. Now I did not let this steep yet and I know its suposed to steep at least 3 days for flavour. But will my throat hit decrease aswell? Must the 36mg pg/vg also have time to settle with the 0mg pg/vg to makr it 12mg?

I just wana make sure else I just messed up about 180ml of base. Lol


----------



## drew (31/5/14)

@PeterHarris The potent throat hit could be from 36mg that hasn't completely mixed in. No need to let the nic settle, just make sure it's well mixed... shake, shake, and then shake a bit more.


----------



## ET (1/6/14)

as drew said, if you think you've shook it enough, then shake it for another 2 minutes


----------



## Alex (1/6/14)

I just remembered we have one of these things





????

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ET (1/6/14)

Alex said:


> I just remembered we have one of these things
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that calls for a video


----------



## Alex (1/6/14)

denizenx said:


> that calls for a video



One day.. when I get a DIY mixing kit. :yes:


----------



## dragontw (1/6/14)

I assume you used a juice calculator to covert your recipes. When mixing your 50/50 PG/VG the easiest is to make a batch of 50/50 and keep it in a bottle from which you can take as you need. So for example take 15ml PG and squirt it into a clean sterile bottle and then add 15ml VG to it. Label the bottle as 50/50. Cap the bottle and give it a good shake. Let it stand for a while and give it another good shake. Now you have a 50/50 base ready to go.

Then in the juice calculator put 50% for PG NIC BASE & 50% for VG NIC BASE and then you free to change your desired Nic strength or desired PG/VG Ratio to what ever you desire.

Hope this helps.

Another tip...get a hand held milk froth gadget at Game or @home. It's like a mini hand held blender for frothing milk for Cappuccino and eliminate the shaking and cut down on your steep time.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Cat (1/6/14)

Good idea - if you have a suitable size beaker to mix in. maybea 200ml lab beaker, or a suitable plastic jug.


----------



## PeterHarris (1/6/14)

Cool I shal get one of those hand held mixers. Thanks guys


----------



## soonkia (1/6/14)

A milk frother works brilliantly for mixing juice in small quantities 






I got one at boardmans for R70

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (1/6/14)

Cat said:


> Good idea - if you have a suitable size beaker to mix in. maybea 200ml lab beaker, or a suitable plastic jug.



I have a coffee plunger that was big enough for making one cup of coffee - never used it, so I reapproriated the glass beaker for my diy mixing. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (1/6/14)

hmm, i think i might have a 2-cup one somewhere in a box. But i'll try to get to pnp Hyper this week, i think they have a lot of measuring jugs, the clear hard plastic type, and hopefully a small funnel, otherwise i'll get glass funnels on ebay.


----------



## PeterHarris (1/6/14)

I bought empty honey jars. They hold 350ml

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (1/6/14)

your local pharmacy could also have small plastic bottles in various sizes


----------



## ET (1/6/14)

or just email skyblue and see if they have spare bottles and beakers from their kits


----------



## soonkia (1/6/14)

Cat said:


> hmm, i think i might have a 2-cup one somewhere in a box. But i'll try to get to pnp Hyper this week, i think they have a lot of measuring jugs, the clear hard plastic type, and hopefully a small funnel, otherwise i'll get glass funnels on ebay.


If you find small glass funnels, please let me know where - I got a set of plastic ones, but would really like some glass ones 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## dragontw (1/6/14)

If you know a chemistry teacher at a local school maybe ask them. That's how I got my glass funnels. Small dark brown glass bottles I just got from a local pharmacy. No need to jump onto Ebay for that.


----------



## johan (1/6/14)

You can get Brown Glass Bottles loacally at Bonpak: http://www.bonpak.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragontw (1/6/14)

Do you need to buy wholesale from them? Or can you buy in smaller quantities?


----------



## johan (1/6/14)

dragontw said:


> Do you need to buy wholesale from them? Or can you buy in smaller quantities?



I bought about a year ago just 30 for something totally different and don't know. I just asked for 30 brown bottles.


----------



## dragontw (1/6/14)

Ok, I'll give them a call tomorrow since I see they carry HDPE Dropper Bottles from 5ml-100ml sizes.


----------



## Cat (1/6/14)

soonkia said:


> If you find small glass funnels, please let me know where - I got a set of plastic ones, but would really like some glass ones



i know a lab supplies place in Durban where i got a measuring cylinder, previously,...i should call them and ask whether they have small funnels. But ebay about R50 for two small funnels, free shipping, but i would prefer not to wait 3 weeks.
40mm top diameter, i don't know whether the stem part is narrow enough for these bottles. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40mm-funnel...hipping-/321410953467?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------

